

7 days with an iPad (and only an iPad) - jfruh
http://www.itworld.com/cloud-computing/185911/7-days-ipad-and-only-ipad

======
choko
The title is a little misleading. At the beginning of the article, the author
states that he is also using a bluetooth keyboard, since the on-screen
keyboard is ill-suited for anything beyond "brief emails and outlines."

At the end, the author says: "It's not that it can't do real work, though. You
just have to have the right apps, the right hardware, and be willing to work
around the interface's limitations as you go."

Why choose an inefficient platform when you need to do "real" work? The tablet
platform (iPad or otherwise) has it's place, but it sounds like true content
creation isn't that place. It seems like a lot of people are trying to adjust
their work to the device instead of the other way around.

~~~
marknutter
I may be an outlier, but I can type nearly as fast on my iPad's on-screen
keyboard as I can my laptop's keyboard.

~~~
sliverstorm
WPM?

------
threejay
Having been forced to live with an ipad (and only an ipad) for the last month
due to an unfortunate accident with my macbook, I can promise there are very
few benefits and a plethora of drawbacks. It takes me about twice as long to
do anything other than read blog posts...even posting to Tumblr is a major
effort. It's a great toy, or even computing platform for someone like my mom
(she loves hers), but it leaves a lot to be desired for me.

------
sippndipp
For the relaxing part I suggest watchlater <http://goo.gl/p0Ck7> it's like
instapaper but for videos.

